# east bay fishing



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a house on east bay, near the river. and was wondering where and how to i should fish for some specks and reds. I have had a little luck in the past, but i'd like any advice i can get. I usually just use live shrimp on a popping cork.

thanks


----------



## 50mullet (Sep 18, 2008)

do you have a boat? i would guess you do. just search the inshore section and you will find a wealth of info. to bad eric h. had to leave. if you have never red/speck fished, may i suggest you hire one of our local inshore guides. they would love to show you how to fish your backyard. if you have fished for them, but in other areas, then the same methods apply. tide/temp/weather/location all play a part. good luck and welcome.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Hit up some dock lights at night with those live shrimp. Stay back from the light and cast up stream and let it drift into the light.


----------



## 50mullet (Sep 18, 2008)

nite fishing is good for specks. for reds, be on the water at odarkthirty and hit the same docks with live shrimp/pinfish. the reds in the bay slumber at nite and are hungry come daylight. stay back aways, quiet approach, lite line with fluoro. maybe a split shot or two. the less tackle the better. some like to use gulp or gold spoons. pick whatever works for you. and keep a log of when/where/tide/temp/time so you can fine tune your area.


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

im 16, I have a 16ft jon boat with a 15hp. and my dad has a 23ft Kenner with a 200hp. we usually use my dads 23ft unless it's a low tide and we are fishing the grassbeds or floundering. I've fished there just playing around since I was a kid but never got into it. but I'd like to start seriously fishing it. my dad use to fish out in the gulf alot for sharks and bottomfishing. but we will catch a couple specks but never many consistently and barley ever redfish. 



is Garson point bridge a good spot? I've fished there before without any luck but always see alot of people fishin there.

thanks for the responses


----------



## 50mullet (Sep 18, 2008)

yes, you can catch specks and reds at the bridge. but dont count on catching too many slot reds.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Are there any places to put in other than the ramp on hwy87 near Navarre? There is always a group of kids there and im a little nervous about leaving the truck. Also do you have any advice for the day time? I don't want to start fishing there at night. My plan was to hit the docks with shrimp, Mirrolure 19mr and Yo-zuri bait which was recommended but my one year old ate the label off the box so I really I don't know the model. What about flounder fishing? Everyone just seems to gig them. Do any of you target flounder on rod and reel? If so how. In Jacksonville we would go to a creek mouth on the falling tide but the tides are different here and there are less creeks.


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

i hate seeing those kids at the launch, they think its some kind of recreation park or something. If you go up 87 past east river bridge your going to hit another tom thumb take that left at the tom thumb into the neighborhood follow that street until you hit live oak street take that left go down and you will see the boat launch nice little launch to get you on east bay


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I was under the impression that was a private ramp.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/parks/holley1.html Nope.



Just across from the house (Fort Boston) I use it all the time to pop the boat in/out. 87 ramp is a -tight- turn for a truck and trailer the way some jacka$$'s park down there.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you. It says no parking though.


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

Is there a good population of striped bass in east bay?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Park along the Street - no "ramp parking" is correct.


----------

